# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Nutzung des Kalenders

## Jürgen

Hallo,

ich muss gleich noch eine Frage nachreichen. Ich würde auch sehr gerne den *Kalender* nutzen wollen. Das fand ich im alten Forum recht nützlich. Leider geht es im neuen nicht.
Klicke ich "*Kalender*" an, erscheint folgender Text:

"_Jürgen, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:_
_Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen._ _Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss."_Mit beiden Hinweisen kann ich nichts anfangen. Ich versuche nicht, einen Beitrag zu ändern, noch habe ich einen Betrag geschrieben.
Ist mit meiner Anmeldung denn mein Benutzerkonto *nicht* aktiviert?

Besten Gruß und vielen Dank
Jürgen

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Jürgen

Du bist nicht allein. Auch ich wollte mich (neugierig wie ich bin) beim Kalender umsehen und wurde, wie Du, abgewiesen. Holger wird die Lösung sicher sofort zur Hand haben.

Gruss

Jürg

----------

